# Monty Roberts Dually halter yay or neigh?



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I've just come back from a 2 day Monty Roberts clinic thingo here in Australia, and was wanting people's on the Dually halter...


Now I seen it in action at the clinic and it seems awesome, but isn't it sort of the same concept as a rope halter? 
Making a discomfort for the horse and when he listens/does what is wanted the discomfort goes away.
Couldn't you get the same sort if response out of an ordinary rope halter?


I also would like to hear people's opinions on Monty Roberts him self, I'm a little bit impressed with what he did, but that's to first time I've ever been to something like that.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I had never heard of them before, so no comments from me. Here is a picture for others who haven't heard of them:










Dually Halter Medium (with DVD) | | Monty Roberts


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I think it's just one more gadget.
A good rope halter should work just fine.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Hows it work?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My best friend has one of those for her QH mare. I had no idea what it was until this thread. I honestly don't see the point of it. If your horse doesn't listen in a rope halter or regular halter, you don't need a gadget, you need to work with it more on having manners. Of course, some of the things she lets her horses get away with make me want to scream and grab the lead rope from her so I can instill some manners into them, but that's a whole different can of worms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I, also, see the halter as somewhat 'gadgety'. As a training device, it is important to have something that can offer pressure and immediate release of pressure - I think that is achieved with a regular rope halter.

As far as Mr Roberts is concerned, I've only read a couple of his books. I'm afraid to say I did not get a lot out of them that I could use. I think he has played a part in bringing forward the awareness of the importance of horse psychology as part and parcel of good training.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I am not impressed with Mr. Roberts but I do like and use the concept of the dually halter. It is not like a rope halter. It is a type of 'war bridle'. It has a nose band that 'tightens' down on the horse's head like anyother kind of war bridle does. 

A war bridle, a dully halter or any other version of a halter or lead that tightens down on the horse's head will get a horse to do about anything you want on the ground as long as it loosens and releases when the HORSE takes the pressure off. It is 'self rewarding'.

For instance, I use a tiny 1/4 inch nylon cord over a horse's nose or under his upper lip and withing 5 -10 minutes can load any horse into a trailer -- I don't care how bad a trailer fighter he was. 

I tighten it with a light pull. Most horses will brace back against it but I just keep pulling. I don't jerk it and I don't pull it hard. I just pull steady until the horse steps forward. The instant the horse steps forward, little string releases. You do this in several different places where the horse may not really want to go, releasing the pressure on the tiny string with each step forward. When you do not have to pull hard enough to really tighten the string, most horses will step right up into even a tiny trailer.

A chain can work but not as well because it is not smooth enough to release as quickly as a string or the smooth nylon web of the dually halter. The only chain I will use is a home-made one made from a calf pulling chain. It is stronger and much smoother because it is made of very small links. I can make a great stud chain out of one and then snap an ordinary lead-rope into one.

So, NO, a dually halter is not at all like a rope halter. It is much more effective at teaching a horse to step forward and lead properly.

It is probably more like a 'Be Nice' halter but less cumbersome and easier to use. My little string is easier yet.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

these market driven trainers gotta hit you up with gadgets walking out the door, wont do anything you cant do with a $8 rope halter.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Cherie said:


> I am not impressed with Mr. Roberts but I do like and use the concept of the dually halter. It is not like a rope halter. It is a type of 'war bridle'. It has a nose band that 'tightens' down on the horse's head like anyother kind of war bridle does.
> 
> A war bridle, a dully halter or any other version of a halter or lead that tightens down on the horse's head will get a horse to do about anything you want on the ground as long as it loosens and releases when the HORSE takes the pressure off. It is 'self rewarding'.
> 
> ...


It's interesting you say this because my best friend's mare that goes in this halter is an absolute NIGHTMARE to lead. She prances, spins, crowds and is generally just a pain. Her TB gelding (who has no manners either, but goes in just a plain flat nylon halter) is better to lead than the QH mare is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Using a chain, a lip string or any form of 'war bridle' requires excellent timing and release. Technique is everything. If a horse is a nightmare in a war bridle, Be Nice halter or dually halter, someone is not applying pressure when they should and sure not releasing pressure when they should. When used correctly. the halter does absolutely nothing so the horse would not behave any differently that is does in any halter. 

And NO! It is NOT at all like a rope halter. You would evidently have to use one to see the difference. It is much more like a 'Be Nice' halter but nothing like a rope halter. But the effectiveness of both is 100% technique -- especially timing.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I've used one before and I really actually liked it on the mare I used it on. I later used it on other horses and didn't find it to be quite so effective on them, but it was perfect for that first mare.

The difference for me, I think, was that the first mare was very dominant, always trying to bite, and generally be a cranky little jerk. 
With the Dually halter, I was able to clip my lead rope to the rope part when she was being naughty to really crank down on her...but when she was being good or I didn't need to work with her in close quarters, I could just clip to the normal halter ring.

I have absolutely no idea how it's supposed to be used but that's what I did.

It was "too much" for the other horses I used it on but that first little mare was a range-bred+raised roping/cutting horse. She was not afraid to come after a human [she did eventually respect me...but there was no love, or even like, between us. I did love her firey temperament but it was more of an "in awe" thing than a "wow! I want her at my house, she's so cool!" thing. And I've sure she had very little affection for me] with the intention of seriously harming someone. Literally. She knew how to do damage and she wasn't afraid to give it a go.
Anyway, that halter gave me the "smack-down" power I needed to control her when she didn't particularly want to be controlled.

But I've never met another horse that went well in it. It's 110% nothing like a rope halter.

[it does make a lovely riding halter though! Clip some reins to the nose rings and go. haha]


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guys 

That's helped me a lot, I did really like the idea of the Dually, but didn't quite get the difference between a rope and didn't want to spend that amount of money on a halter I wasn't to sure on.

Thanks for the opinions on Monty Roberts as well


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It's interesting you say this because my best friend's mare that goes in this halter is an absolute NIGHTMARE to lead. She prances, spins, crowds and is generally just a pain. Her TB gelding (who has no manners either, but goes in just a plain flat nylon halter) is better to lead than the QH mare is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like your friend's problem is not the halter, but her way of handling her horses. No gadget will overcome daily poor handling by the owner.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Cherie said:


> I am not impressed with Mr. Roberts but I do like and use the concept of the dually halter. It is not like a rope halter. It is a type of 'war bridle'. It has a nose band that 'tightens' down on the horse's head like anyother kind of war bridle does.
> 
> A war bridle, a dully halter or any other version of a halter or lead that tightens down on the horse's head will get a horse to do about anything you want on the ground as long as it loosens and releases when the HORSE takes the pressure off. It is 'self rewarding'.
> 
> ...


Any chance we might coax you into making a thread with pictures of your 1/4" string technique. I'd like to add that to my trick bag.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Cherie, that type of halter has its merits....but only if you know how to use it (just like anything else LOL). Though, I'd be more likely just to try to make one of my own or use the string war bridle than buy the actual halter with his name stamped on it. Home-made is a heck of a lot cheaper:wink:.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

thenrie said:


> Sounds like your friend's problem is not the halter, but her way of handling her horses. No gadget will overcome daily poor handling by the owner.


I'm not going to argue with you there. She lets them get away with A LOT. My 4yo who was only really halter broke two years ago is better-behaved than either of her horses (you can lead Aires with just a lead rope around his neck).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

